# This calls for immediate discussion



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

From Monty Python's _Life of Brian_ (1:11.00)

— Right! Now, item four: Attainment of world supremacy within the next five years. Francis, you’ve been doing some work on this?
— Yeah, thank you, Reg. Well, quite frankly, siblings, I think five years is optimistic unless we can smash the Roman Empire within the next 12 months!
— Twelve months?
— Yeah, 12 months. And let’s face it, as empires go, this is the big one. So we gotta get up off our arses and stop just talking about it!
— Hear! Hear!
— I agree! It’s action that counts, not words, and we need action now!
— You’re right. We could sit around here all day, talking, passing resolutions, making clever speeches, it’s not gonna shift one Roman soldier!
— So let’s just stop gabbing on about it! It’s completely pointless and it’s getting us nowhere!
— Right!
— I agree! This is a complete waste of time!
— They’ve arrested Brian!
— What?
— They’ve dragged him off! They’re gonna crucify him!
— Right! This calls for immediate discussion!
— What?!
— Immediate!
— Right!
— New motion?
— Completely new motion! … That there be… immediate action… 
— …οnce the vote has been taken.
— Obviously once the vote’s been taken. Can’t act on a resolution...
— Reg, let’s go now, please!
— Right! Right! In the light of fresh information from sibling Judith...
— Not so fast, Reg.
— Reg, for God’s sake! It’s perfectly simple! All you’ve gotta do is to go out of that door now and try to stop the Romans nailing him up! It’s happening, Reg! Something’s actually happening, Reg! Can’t you understand?
— Yeah, hello.
— Another little ego trip from the feminists.
— What?
— Sorry, Loretta. Read that back, would you?​
Επειδή δεν φτάνουν αυτά που γράφει ο Πρετεντέρης και τα ακόμα λιγότερα του Economist:

Πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι ποιο είναι το χειρότερο είδος ανθρώπων στα δημόσια πράγματα. Και σχεδόν πάντα καταλήγω ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο επικίνδυνο από τους μοραλιστές — κάθε είδος μοραλιστών.
Από εκείνους, δηλαδή, που προσεγγίζουν την πολιτική και την οικονομία κυρίως από ηθικής πλευράς. Και οι οποίοι συνηθίζουν να φλυαρούν επί θεμάτων αρχής και να παραδίδουν μαθήματα ορθότητας χωρίς κατά τα άλλα να συνεισφέρουν τίποτα στην αντιμετώπιση των πραγμάτων. 
Κοινώς, όχι μόνο δεν βάζουν τα χέρια στα κάρβουνα αλλά δυσκολεύουν κι εκείνους που τα βάζουν. 
Γιατί το θυμήθηκα τώρα; Επειδή πολύ φοβούμαι ότι με τέτοιους έχουμε μπλέξει και στην Ελλάδα και στην Ευρώπη — δυστυχώς, όμως, μέσα στη χειρότερη οικονομική κρίση της τελευταίας πεντηκονταετίας. 
Με αυτήν ακριβώς την αφορμή, ο τελευταίος «Economist» θυμίζει μια σκηνή από τη «Ζωή του Μπράιαν», την υπέροχη ταινία των Monty Python. 
Είναι στην Παλαιστίνη, την εποχή του Χριστού, και συνεδριάζουν οι αντιστασιακοί κατά της ρωμαϊκής κατοχής. Λέει ο πρώτος:
- Τέρμα οι συζητήσεις. Πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι.
- Συμφωνώ, λέει ο δεύτερος. Όχι άλλες κουβέντες. Καταθέτω ψήφισμα που λέει ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι.
- Καμία αντίρρηση, λέει ο τρίτος. Υποστηρίζω το ψήφισμα που λέει ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι.
Και συνεχίζουν έτσι συζητώντας ότι δεν χρειάζονται άλλες συζητήσεις κι ότι πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι αλλά χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα.
Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει καλύτερη περιγραφή του τρόπου με τον οποίο η Ευρώπη αντιμετωπίζει την κρίση. Συζητούν ότι πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι, αλλά, έως ότου συμφωνήσουν τι θα κάνουν, αυτό που συμφωνούν έχει ήδη ξεπεραστεί από τα πράγματα, άρα συζητούν από την αρχή για ένα επόμενο κάτι κ.ο.κ.
Και ξέρετε γιατί; Επειδή οι Γερμανοί και οι παρατρεχάμενοί τους που δίνουν τον τόνο δευτερευόντως ψάχνουν μια λύση σε ένα πρόβλημα. Πρωτίστως θέλουν μια τιμωρία για έναν φταίχτη.
Οι μοραλιστές, που σας έλεγα. 
Και την ίδια στιγμή σε μια Ελλάδα που βουλιάζει και σε μια κοινωνία που διαλύεται κάθε μέρα και περισσότερο τσακωνόμαστε αν οι λύσεις θα είναι δεξιές ή αριστερές - λες και έχει τεράστια διαφορά από ποια πλευρά θα μπατάρει το καράβι. 
Καλοί στόκοι και οι δικοί μας. […]
http://www.tanea.gr/empisteytika/?aid=4661726​
To one despairing outsider, Austan Goolsbee, a former adviser to Barack Obama, Europeans are like the ineffective windbags in Monty Python’s “Life of Brian”—“where, you know, the guy comes out and says, ‘We need to act,’ and the next one says, ‘You’re right, let’s draft—no more talking…I second the motion. Let’s start doing something’.”
http://www.economist.com/node/21530960​


----------



## rogne (Oct 3, 2011)

Δηλαδή η Ελλάδα και η Ευρώπη χρειάζονται τιμονιέρη; Για να κάνει τι, να πάρει κι άλλα μέτρα; Εγώ πάντως μια χαρά δραστήριους τους βλέπω τους ιθύνοντες, ό,τι και να λένε οι Αμερικανοί. Μάλλον εμείς οι υπόλοιποι μοιάζουμε με τον θίασο των αντιστασιακών στους Μόντι Πάιθον...


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2011)

This calls for immediate singing by Eric-come-Bob, from _Not the Messiah, (He's a Very Naughty Boy)_, trying to convince the sheepish they're individuals capable of thinking for themselves and taking to action. Alas, in vain. In the show, the following part is appropriately called "Miserere loves company".

INDIVIDUALS - Eric Idle






Here, Brian, let me help you out with this.
They're just not getting this, okay?
Better.

Hey, listen, people, listen to me
This is what he's trying to say
Each of you must
Make up your own minds
Have your different point of view
Some people have
And some will have

But time has got you by the balls
But you must to your own selves
Be true
For you're all individuals

You don't know how bad
Your fate can get
Then one day you find
You're played by Cate Blanchett
So l'll take your hand
Make up your mind
Choose a healthy point of view
Don't follow leaders
Or parking meters
They tell you all what you must do
Well, some people preach you
Others will teach you

They don't know what l can do
You must to your own selves
Be true
'Cause you're all individuals

Yes, we'll do whatever you say
Because we're....


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

rogne said:


> Δηλαδή η Ελλάδα και η Ευρώπη χρειάζονται τιμονιέρη; Για να κάνει τι, να πάρει κι άλλα μέτρα; Εγώ πάντως μια χαρά δραστήριους τους βλέπω τους ιθύνοντες, ό,τι και να λένε οι Αμερικανοί. Μάλλον εμείς οι υπόλοιποι μοιάζουμε με τον θίασο των αντιστασιακών στους Μόντι Πάιθον...


 

Μα και οι αντιστασιακοί των Μόντι Πάιθον να αναλάβουν δράση, αυτοί να δεις πώς θα ψάχνουν μετά για τιμονιέρη. Βάρδα μην τον ονομάσουν κι έτσι.
:)


----------

